

Less LESS is More (also: is transpile a real word?) - berzniz
http://berzniz.com/post/118797664306/less-less-is-more

======
Bahamut
Writing pure CSS is not faster than using a preprocessor like LESS or SASS.
Common CSS styles that need to go into the stylesheet that need to be
configurable can be simply abstracted into mixins. It is also far easier to
read less or scss stylesheets due to neat nesting so you can easily see
selector priority.

I generally prefer simplicity too, but for CSS at least, working with the
preprocessors far trump working without for convenience, flexibility, speed of
development, and scalability.

